# No Service Pack 2 for Windows 7: Report



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2012)

Microsoft has no plans to release a new service pack (SP) for Windows 7. Sources at Microsoft's engineering team told The Register that breaking precedent (of releasing a new SP every 2 or so years), Microsoft will not release SP2 (service pack 2) for the operating system. Apart from being a collection of important software updates over a period, a service pack allows Microsoft to introduce major updates to key components of the operating system, such as its kernel. Apparently, Microsoft's Windows team is too busy with Windows 8, and it is observed that by choosing to not release an SP, Microsoft could be pushing users to its newer OS. Instead of newer SPs for Windows 7, Microsoft will release timely updates for Windows 7 SP1 over Windows Update, till the operating system's support lifetime runs out (that's January 2020). 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 25, 2012)

Well then, microsoft is playing dirty hey...

I suppose a good side of this is that Windows 8 could be improved more rapidly than before.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

At least updates for 7 will continue for a good while, .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 25, 2012)

Great MS , So you've decided that buying ONE of your OS's isn't enough?
We{consumer} need to Re-up our OS as SOON as you put out a New one? Bull Sh@t!
I JUST installed 7 on my New PC build , about 8 month's ago , and till then I ran XP from it's beginning. Some people Don't want the New Software , we just want What is Comfortable , and Easiest/Familiar. IMO , this is a VERY Scummy move by MS , I am unsure as to how much of an effect it will have on the performance of 7, but if it is a Large negative impact , then I would say I definitely stand behind my Previous statement's.If not , well then I guess it's not such a big deal. Although as a final thought , a Company need's to realize that keeping up the support for their product's is the MAIN goal , and developing new product's is a Secondary Goal. Atleast as far as Customer /Software support is concerned.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2012)

they'll do it....windows 7 has become to popular for them not to. When millions of people stay on 7 like they did with xp instead of going to 8 like Microsoft planned.... they will then do it.... it just might be a little later than expected.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 25, 2012)

The fact that MS has pulled all resources from W7 and put them onto W8... yet W8 is already launched today/tomorrow, then it means that WINDOWS 8 IS AS BUGGY AS HELL and they need all hands on deck to get a SP out for W8 asap.


----------



## tomkaten (Oct 25, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Well then, microsoft is playing dirty hey...



Yep, that's strange and so unlike MS... It's unheard of !

/sarcasm


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh well, then i'll keep Windows 7 for gaming and Ubuntu for daily use. Mr. Ballmer, that's an excellent way to get rid of your customers. I'll get a glass of some best whiskey in case if something bad happens to you.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/913086


----------



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/913086



Point being?


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 25, 2012)

"So... we heared you don't like our awful windows 8 interface, too bad for you.... hahahaha... BWHAHAHAHHAA"


----------



## Shihab (Oct 25, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> The fact that MS has pulled all resources from W7 and put them onto W8... yet W8 is already launched today/tomorrow, then it means that WINDOWS 8 IS AS BUGGY AS HELL and they need all hands on deck to get a SP out for W8 asap.



Aside from the hit/miss installation process, Win8 seemed stable enough for me when I was using the CP. Most of the other issues were fixed by installing appropriate Win8 Drivers
Nah, if you asked me, it's just MS phasing out Win7 early. Reception of Win8 isn't fully guaranteed to be positive, so they are giving existing Win7 users another reason to upgrade.

Mind you, as long as security patches keep on coming, few people will change their minds about 7. At least till 8 gets a year's worth of patches and fixes. It is a fine OS, even though I personally dislike the GUI and the boot sequence.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 25, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> they'll do it....windows 7 has become to popular for them not to. When millions of people stay on 7 like they did with xp instead of going to 8 like Microsoft planned.... they will then do it.... it just might be a little later than expected.



Agreed im sure they will at some point.

Not that im worried as they say it will be continued to be updated till 2020 and by then we will have Windows 12


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

hey 5 DVDs seem to still be a lil faster than waiting for the net to download then uncompress the downloaded files so they can just install.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 25, 2012)

I wrote in another old thread that there will not be a service pack 2


----------



## ivicagmc (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so glad that Windows 8 is going to be a disaster for Microsoft. They deserve disaster, every once in a while, for being dirty and unfair. Learning Linux for some time now, just hope that support for games will get better, interface already is, so I can ditch Microsoft for good...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

ivicagmc said:


> I'm so glad that Windows 8 is going to be a disaster for Microsoft. They deserve disaster, every once in a while, for being dirty and unfair. Learning Linux for some time now, just hope that support for games will get better, interface already is, so I can ditch Microsoft for good...



Linux has been out for how long and it hasnt gained steam or even became a defacto.

MS definitely would be smart to put the Aero Desktop back in for those who like it that way and those who like metro to keep it. Not force it like they are, MS tried this crap with Vista and it made them impromptu replace the OS with 7 which most actually like.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Oct 25, 2012)

And once again, everyone is making a mountain out of a mole-hill for this complete non news. People are so quick to forget what the SP1 was for Windows 7. Just all of the previous updates combined into SP1 - nothing more, nothing less.  There was no major fixes involved. And the way it was currently going all SP2 would have been would have a collection of all the updates post-SP1.

This isn't some vast conspiracy of Microsoft trying to push you to Windows 8 by stopping support for Windows 7 (it has support until 2020 at least), this is just a different philsophy in updates. Compare it to something like the new Rapid Release schedule of Firefox. Instead of releasing one major version every year or so, and thus causing feature additions to be delayed till they could be added with the major release (even if the feature was ready for months now) they now release them every 6 weeks as the new additions and features become available.

This is the equivalent of that. Instead bottling everything up in major Service Pack updates, they'll be releasing the same updates and same performance enhancements and same security patches they always have, just on a more rapid schedule. Anyone who is bemoaning this move has no idea what they're talking about. This changes nothing, except allowing Microsoft to iterate the major updates even faster than before.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Linux has been out for how long and it hasnt gained steam or even became a defacto.
> 
> MS definitely would be smart to put the Aero Desktop back in for those who like it that way and those who like metro to keep it. Not force it like they are, MS tried this crap with Vista and it made them impromptu replace the OS with 7 which most actually like.



Without the changes brought about in Windows Vista, we wouldn't have Windows 7. All of the driver headaches by switching to WDDM hardened graphics drivers, the HWA UI, the new font rendering, etc that all work so flawlessly in Windows 7 are all thanks them being introduced in Vista. Vista forced - especially the Graphics companies - developers to update their applications and driver utilities to work with the more modern system. Even though many (*Cough*Creative*Cough*) companies just decided to abandon and start from scratch it was because of those teething issues that we got such a stable and such a smooth OS like Windows 7. "First steps are always the hardest" is what comes to mind.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

To me all a service pack means is less rebooting when installing updates on a fresh install, so while it's a convience factor, as long as the updates continue, I guess I don't mind them not rolling it all up into a service pack, though something tells me popular pressure like with XP will make them cave.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Solidstate89 said:


> Without the changes brought about in Windows Vista, we wouldn't have Windows 7. All of the driver headaches by switching to WDDM hardened graphics drivers, the HWA UI, the new font rendering, etc that all work so flawlessly in Windows 7 are all thanks them being introduced in Vista. Vista forced - especially the Graphics companies - developers to update their applications and driver utilities to work with the more modern system. Even though many (*Cough*Creative*Cough*) companies just decided to abandon and start from scratch it was because of those teething issues that we got such a stable and such a smooth OS like Windows 7. "First steps are always the hardest" is what comes to mind.




Win 98 was the first to introduce WDM, so you might say WDDM was a evolution of that. I supposedly heard that certain functions that were In XP but missing in Vista/7 are returning (Namely for Audio and Sound functions, perhaps Direct Sound and EAX?)


----------



## nt300 (Oct 25, 2012)

Trying to push people to go Windows 8  This strategy will make people stay away from Windows 8. Whos running the company 

Windows 8 looks like the new Vista imo.


----------



## evillman (Oct 25, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Great MS , So you've decided that buying ONE of your OS's isn't enough?
> We{consumer} need to Re-up our OS as SOON as you put out a New one? Bull Sh@t!
> I JUST installed 7 on my New PC build , about 8 month's ago , and till then I ran XP from it's beginning. Some people Don't want the New Software , we just want What is Comfortable , and Easiest/Familiar. IMO , this is a VERY Scummy move by MS , I am unsure as to how much of an effect it will have on the performance of 7, but if it is a Large negative impact , then I would say I definitely stand behind my Previous statement's.If not , well then I guess it's not such a big deal. Although as a final thought , a Company need's to realize that keeping up the support for their product's is the MAIN goal , and developing new product's is a Secondary Goal. Atleast as far as Customer /Software support is concerned.



Interesting... So, will you use Windows 7 until 2020?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Great MS , So you've decided that buying ONE of your OS's isn't enough?
> We{consumer} need to Re-up our OS as SOON as you put out a New one? Bull Sh@t!
> I JUST installed 7 on my New PC build , about 8 month's ago , and till then I ran XP from it's beginning. Some people Don't want the New Software , we just want What is Comfortable , and Easiest/Familiar. IMO , this is a VERY Scummy move by MS , I am unsure as to how much of an effect it will have on the performance of 7, but if it is a Large negative impact , then I would say I definitely stand behind my Previous statement's.If not , well then I guess it's not such a big deal. Although as a final thought , a Company need's to realize that keeping up the support for their product's is the MAIN goal , and developing new product's is a Secondary Goal. Atleast as far as Customer /Software support is concerned.



First calm down . .. .

Second they will still be providing updates, all this means is they won't be bundled into giant updates, this is far from the end of the world you acting it to be like.:shadedshu


----------



## shb- (Oct 25, 2012)

Who cares about service packs, they are just bunch of previous updates packaged under nice name. No loss here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

shb- said:


> Who cares about service packs, they are just bunch of previous updates packaged under nice name. No loss here.



Well when starting from a clean install it will mean a lot more reboots to get to current, so it is a bit of a convienence loss IMO.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't see a point in more service packs for windows 7. Its rock solid as is. Just keep up with the security patches and its good to go.


----------



## Mandydeth (Oct 25, 2012)

Windows 8 is ludicrously stable, so everyone should really stop their whining about 8 being junk. It's 7 with a facelift, not "Windows completely redesigned" as Microsoft keeps putting it. Give it one week and you'll be at home using it. To be honest it's more stable than 7 to begin with.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Point being?



uhm did you click it??? it is all the updates for Xp to 7 on one disc,Why need a sp2 for 7 when most will go this route,I bet not many will of heard of this ISO.This is how most guys will update WIn7 from now on.



eidairaman1 said:


> hey 5 DVDs seem to still be a lil faster than waiting for the net to download then uncompress the downloaded files so they can just install.




I read on the site a bit more... It is one 3.3 gig disc.When new ones come out they will update the dvd.Still better then waiting and praying the connection don`t disco on you.

By the way here is Oct 9th update dvd.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=34953


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

A redistributable SP of the current updates after SP1 would be nice as there are a fair few now.


----------



## MaKCuMyC (Oct 25, 2012)

Very bad news.
Fuck you, Microsoft!


----------



## scope54 (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you guys think 7 will get a dx11.1 update?


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 25, 2012)

scope54 said:


> Do you guys think 7 will get a dx11.1 update?



That's why I am hoping for a service pack. To do major updates such as this. Also why the hell did they turn off the gadgets? That bummed me out. I cannot download anymore gadgets for Win 7. Say's they are focusing on Win 8.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 25, 2012)

you know what, . . . . . . don't care windows 7 is very very stable now(hell it was at launch) 

windows vista was unstable but usable
windows 7 was(windows vista+)
windows 8 is(windows 7+)

therefore don't care

when cards that support dx11.1 come out Microsoft will release an update for it


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 25, 2012)

One word.  Linux.

(ok, that was three words...but you know what I mean)


----------



## trickson (Oct 25, 2012)

I do not think that window7 needs any more SP at all. Very stable very reliable. the only reason XP and vista needed them so bad is because they were unstable. JMHO. 
I say NO. No need for any more SP just send me the updates.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 25, 2012)

trickson said:


> I do not think that window7 needs any more SP at all. Very stable very reliable. the only reason XP and vista needed them so bad is because they were unstable. JMHO.
> I say NO. No need for any more SP just send me the updates.



Yeah I agree, it's not something critical that you need.Service pack is just a pack of all previous updates. I does allow you to install everything faster but you get there either way.

But it does leave a bad taste to me, it's pushing me further and further from even thinking about getting Win 8.



> windows 8 is(windows 7+)
> 
> therefore don't care
> 
> when cards that support dx11.1 come out Microsoft will release an update for it



Windows 8 is Windows 7-.

AFAIK HD 7xxx series support DX11.1


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2012)

I doubt 7 will be getting new features, so this is basically just an inconvenience on fresh installs.

They should at least do an SP2, just as a roll up of all the previous updates to make life easier, but it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Oct 25, 2012)

scope54 said:


> Do you guys think 7 will get a dx11.1 update?



No, it won't but it doesn't matter anyways. The only improvements that are added in 11.1 are only pertinent for Windows 8. It adds better HWA for the UI and such. It makes absolutely no difference in games and to get that same kind of HWA improvements for the Windows 7 UI would require an entire rewrite; which of course Microsoft is not going to do for Windows 7 because they already had to do that once for Windows 8.

Microsoft has never backported features before, I don't know why people expect they will now. Windows XP never got DX10.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 25, 2012)

Solidstate89 said:


> Windows Vista never got DX11, Windows XP never got DX10.



Wrong, Vista has DX11, and why not include DX11.1 in Windows 7? Everyone payed quite a lot for it and I think it would be nice to get the new things.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Solidstate89 said:


> No, it won't but it doesn't matter anyways. The only improvements that are added in 11.1 are only pertinent for Windows 8. It adds better HWA for the UI and such. It makes absolutely no difference in games and to get that same kind of HWA improvements for the Windows 7 UI would require an entire rewrite; which of course Microsoft is not going to do for Windows 7 because they already had to do that once for Windows 8.
> 
> Microsoft has never backported features before, I don't know why people expect they will now. Windows Vista never got DX11, Windows XP never got DX10.



Theres always the hope they will wisen up.


----------



## fusionblu (Oct 25, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I doubt 7 will be getting new features, so this is basically just an inconvenience on fresh installs.
> 
> They should at least do an SP2, just as a roll up of all the previous updates to make life easier, but it's not that big of a deal.



Actually there is something one can do to get around this inconvenience as there doesn't seem to be a SP2 on its way. It is possible to learn how to copy the OS (in a .iso or equivalent), integrate all the latest updates (using appropiate software) into the OS and essentially make your own SP2 Windows 7 disk at the end of the process.

Theoretically it shouldn't be illegal as it doesn't modify the activation mechanisms and all you are doing is preloading updates, but knowing Microsoft they probably made sure it is (probably through the fact you shouldn't copy your disk).

Still this is a good alternative and is probably the only available solution unless you really want to spend a few hours doing "timely" updates, but as it is something considered illegal it's something that users have to do at their own risk unfortunately.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Oct 25, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Wrong, Vista has DX11, and why not include DX11.1 in Windows 7? Everyone payed quite a lot for it and I think it would be nice to get the new things.



So it does!

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/directx_11_comes_vista

And I already explained why - because it can't even take advantage of Direct X 11.1 to begin with. It has more to do with the underlying OS than any software or game support.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 25, 2012)

Solidstate89 said:


> So it does!
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/directx_11_comes_vista
> 
> And I already explained why - because it can't even take advantage of Direct X 11.1 to begin with. It has more to do with the underlying OS than any software or game support.



Yes, but I don't think that they would have to take advantage for all of those things. I don't know a lot about DX and it's OS integration but couldn't they at least squeeze some of the features it brings (they are more or less unimportant but still).

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/hh404562(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2012)

fusionblu said:


> Actually there is something one can do to get around this inconvenience as there doesn't seem to be a SP2 on its way. It is possible to learn how to copy the OS (in a .iso or equivalent), integrate all the latest updates (using appropiate software) into the OS and essentially make your own SP2 Windows 7 disk at the end of the process.
> 
> Theoretically it shouldn't be illegal as it doesn't modify the activation mechanisms and all you are doing is preloading updates, but knowing Microsoft they probably made sure it is (probably through the fact you shouldn't copy your disk).
> 
> Still this is a good alternative and is probably the only available solution unless you really want to spend a few hours doing "timely" updates, but as it is something considered illegal it's something that users have to do at their own risk unfortunately.



You can use vlite to do that. You have to know which updates you need though. And if you don't do it just right, it sometimes breaks things, like being able to use Windows Update.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> hey 5 DVDs seem to still be a lil faster than waiting for the net to download then uncompress the downloaded files so they can just install.



It is actually only one DVD.

Honestly, as long they keep this DVD updated I have no problem with not having another SP.  What good is an SP, it isn't necessary if it isn't going to introduce any new features?

People are acting like Win7 is going to not function anymore without another service pack.  It will still work just fine, you just have to download all the updates or use the DVD if you re-format.  I'd prefer they at least release a stand alone update roll-up package, but I guess that is basically what the DVD is for.


----------



## fusionblu (Oct 25, 2012)

Wile E said:


> You can use vlite to do that. You have to know which updates you need though. And if you don't do it just right, it sometimes breaks things, like being able to use Windows Update.



True that is the part why you do it at your own risk, and I'm familiar with getting ahold of the right updates and using vlite, although I know of an older method of integrating updates through CMD/ Command Prompt.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It is actually only one DVD.
> 
> Honestly, as long they keep this DVD updated I have no problem with not having another SP.  What good is an SP, it isn't necessary if it isn't going to introduce any new features?
> 
> People are acting like Win7 is going to not function anymore without another service pack.  It will still work just fine, you just have to download all the updates or use the DVD if you re-format.  I'd prefer they at least release a stand alone update roll-up package, but I guess that is basically what the DVD is for.



Logic has been on vacation on TPU for a while now, except for a few old timers.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2012)

fusionblu said:


> True that is the part why you do it at your own risk, and I'm familiar with getting ahold of the right updates and using vlite, although I know of an older method of integrating updates through CMD/ Command Prompt.



Yeah, I can do that too, I just like my nice shiny GUI instead. lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Logic has been on vacation on TPU for a while now, except for a few old timers.



when did you ever have logic 


 just playin dude


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2012)

Windows 7 doesn't need an SP2.


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 25, 2012)

Keeping with Win-7/64 is good.  

Not happy about the Win-8 in the cloud, less privacy and more of pay-as-you go.  More to bleed the end-user dry.  Win-8 will be more like driving toll roads than a freeway.


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 25, 2012)

At least they will update


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 25, 2012)

nt300 said:


> Trying to push people to go Windows 8  This strategy will make people stay away from Windows 8. Whos running the company
> 
> Windows 8 looks like the new Vista imo.


It is called streamlining


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 25, 2012)

So much hate.
We have a word here, "If is not broken, why need fixing?". As a previews link was posted before, all updates until now can be downloaded in an .iso file from MS website. Besides, why do you need a new SP? Maybe one will be release later that will remove the start button and add the Metro interface...Happy? )


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 25, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Keeping with Win-7/64 is good.
> 
> Not happy about the Win-8 in the cloud, less privacy and more of pay-as-you go.  More to bleed the end-user dry.  Win-8 will be more like driving toll roads than a freeway.



Care to explain? They don't force you to save anything in the cloud, and what pay as you go are you talking about?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Care to explain? They don't force you to save anything in the cloud, and what pay as you go are you talking about?



He must think that the apps in the store need to be bought all the time,Or Sky Drive is pay as you go.Really wish they would download the preview and try it before they make judgment calls like that.I can see the other`s that are stuck on 7.... I was too until Aug 15 .


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 26, 2012)

doesn't bother me


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 26, 2012)

A service pack is just a glorified set of patches. 

As long as the maintain it and keep make the fixes that need to be made, I don't see a problem.

Probably just trying to scare people into moving to 8.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

kinda sucks. if i reinstall an OS i dont really want to be forced to download several hours of updates for each machine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> kinda sucks. if i reinstall an OS i dont really want to be forced to download several hours of updates for each machine.



That is why Microsoft puts all the updates on a DVD for you that you can just download once.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is why Microsoft puts all the updates on a DVD for you that you can just download once.



which makes me hurrdurr because thats a service pack


----------



## Gzero (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is why Microsoft puts all the updates on a DVD for you that you can just download once.



Yay got to download 3.3gb worth of patches, not all relevant to my OS? 

Service packs made it easy to make new more upto date install discs/usbs. Having to pick apart an update disc is inconvenient.


----------



## trickson (Oct 26, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Great MS , So you've decided that buying ONE of your OS's isn't enough?
> We{consumer} need to Re-up our OS as SOON as you put out a New one? Bull Sh@t!
> I JUST installed 7 on my New PC build , about 8 month's ago , and till then I ran XP from it's beginning. Some people Don't want the New Software , we just want What is Comfortable , and Easiest/Familiar. IMO , this is a VERY Scummy move by MS , I am unsure as to how much of an effect it will have on the performance of 7, but if it is a Large negative impact , then I would say I definitely stand behind my Previous statement's.If not , well then I guess it's not such a big deal. Although as a final thought , a Company need's to realize that keeping up the support for their product's is the MAIN goal , and developing new product's is a Secondary Goal. Atleast as far as Customer /Software support is concerned.



You said it friend!  I am standing behind you 100%..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

im gonna have to get a SP1 disk myself because when I got 7, SP1 wasnt out yet


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> which makes me hurrdurr because thats a service pack



No it isn't, that would be an Update Roll-up.  As the first post in this thread points out, a service pack allows major updates to key components of the OS, basically directly changing the kernel.  Also, they generally implement new features.  For example SP1 added support for AVX, something a standard patch wouldn't be able to do.



Gzero said:


> Yay got to download 3.3gb worth of patches, not all relevant to my OS?
> 
> Service packs made it easy to make new more upto date install discs/usbs. Having to pick apart an update disc is inconvenient.



Have you looked at the DVD?  It is a total of 7 Windows 7 update packages that you have to "pick through" all logically labelled on the DVD.  How terrible that must be pick through...

Yeah, downloading 3.3GB sucks, but it is a lot better than sitting there and downloading 100 patches every time you re-install.  Plus you get all the Vista and XP patches, which saves me so much time when I'm repairing computers at work.



trickson said:


> You said it friend!  I am standing behind you 100%..



Except it makes no sense.  They aren't stopping support of Win 7, and it isn't going to negatively effect performance.  So his argument has no valid points.


----------



## trickson (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Except it makes no sense.  They aren't stopping support of Win 7, and it isn't going to negatively effect performance.  So his argument has no valid points.



I think it does.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2012)

trickson said:


> I think it does.



Why?  You believe that because there won't be a SP2 that we all must use Win8 or Microsoft is somehow forcing us to move to Win8?  How so?


----------



## trickson (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Why?  You believe that because there won't be a SP2 that we all must use Win8 or Microsoft is somehow forcing us to move to Win8?  How so?



All.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Why?  You believe that because there won't be a SP2 that we all must use Win8 or Microsoft is somehow forcing us to move to Win8?  How so?



actually i think this is one of microsoft strategy to "push" people go to win 8  when MS says that the new OS is much better than win 7


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> No it isn't, that would be an Update Roll-up.  As the first post in this thread points out, a service pack allows major updates to key components of the OS, basically directly changing the kernel.  Also, they generally implement new features.  For example SP1 added support for AVX, something a standard patch wouldn't be able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no reason that kernel changes or other major updates have to be done in a Service Pack. They can do those in regular patches as well.


trickson said:


> All.



I'm with newtekie on this? How is this forcing you to 8? 7 is still fully supported, and will still get regular updates. You just aren't going to get them in a single package. But you will still get them all.

Sure, it might make misinformed people think they have to switch, but those of us with a little knowledge know that simply isn't true.


----------



## Inceptor (Oct 26, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> actually i think this is one of microsoft strategy to "push" people go to win 8  when MS says that the new OS is much better than win 7



They can't _push_ people into it...
New computers will have it pre-installed.  That's all that Microsoft needs to do.
They can't shut down updates to Win 7, because now, all their corporate customers with millions of clients and servers running Server 2003 and Win XP will be moving up to Server 2008 and Win 7 (if they haven't already).   Updates till 2020; if there's no significant update to the Windows operating system, after Win 8, Win 7 will probably have its update cutoff extended, because those corporate customers won't jump to a newer version of the kernel unless there's a significant reason to do so.  If that happens, there _will_ be a SP2, at some point.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Oct 26, 2012)

It just feels to me like a way to discourage people to get Windows 7 and get Windows 8 instead.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

only time anyone has to really move to a newer os is when its EOL.

I probably wont get W8 till SP1 appears unless if 9 shows up


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> No it isn't, that would be an Update Roll-up.  As the first post in this thread points out, a service pack allows major updates to key components of the OS, basically directly changing the kernel.  Also, they generally implement new features.  For example SP1 added support for AVX, something a standard patch wouldn't be able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> im gonna have to get a SP1 disk myself because when I got 7, SP1 wasnt out yet





Wile E said:


> There's no reason that kernel changes or other major updates have to be done in a Service Pack. They can do those in regular patches as well.
> 
> 
> I'm with newtekie on this? How is this forcing you to 8? 7 is still fully supported, and will still get regular updates. You just aren't going to get them in a single package. But you will still get them all.
> ...



newtekie1 first replay
Yeah they seem to have forgotten that you can slipstream kb articles to the main DVD....

eidairaman1 second reply
Yes just find a good solid ISO and use the box key you already have...Just make sure the hash numbers match mine and the name of the iso....

WilE 

They just do not have the man power,It is a recession after all,You think Mr.Gates wants to take a hit in his lifestyle? (just imagine his $8.5 million dollar house property tax.....)And Windows8 is a new hardware/driver support under neath the so called just Win7 that some of them think it is,why else would they have = performance in August and yet AMD claims speed of 25% boost with 12.11beta.They were working on Win7 and Win8.It hurt both OS for the last 6 months.

 I would love to see them put a similar dvd out just for Windows7....BUT that will cost more money. And for DX11.1 you guys would be or are lucky enough just to get IE10 you know.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> newtekie1 first replay
> Yeah they seem to have forgotten that you can slipstream kb articles to the main DVD....
> 
> eidairaman1 second reply
> ...



Wait, what does that have to do with my statements? I wasn't disagreeing with their decision.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> eidairaman1 second reply
> Yes just find a good solid ISO and use the box key you already have...Just make sure the hash numbers match mine and the name of the iso.....



So youre saying the Key isnt tied to that specific OS disk because i recall it being that way in the day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> So youre saying the Key isnt tied to that specific OS disk because i recall it being that way in the day.



Yes just make sure you check the hash md5 check to the ones posted at MS ...Which version you running anyways,I could get the hash numbers to you in pm.

Your key will work on just the version you have say you had 7 home it will still work with the 7 home sp1 dvd iso ...x32 and x64


WilE

I was seeing it your way just put it into terms that some will understand and think about the 25% performance from a driver update that Wizz said would never happen during his Win8 performance testing.......


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

When will Microsoft realize that Windows 8 sucks and Windows 7 is the better OS


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> When will Microsoft realize that Windows 8 sucks and Windows 7 is the better OS



think about the 25% performance from a driver update that Wizz said would never happen during his Win8 performance testing.......

See what I mean Wile.....They just want to bash 8 for not having a START Menu ...yet if they turn the sidebar gadgets on in Vista/7 they are using 8 already.........they look at it but can not see it right in front of them.......


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> think about the 25% performance from a driver update that Wizz said would never happen during his Win8 performance testing.......
> 
> See what I mean Wile.....They just want to bash 8 for not having a START Menu ...yet if they turn the sidebar gadgets on in Vista/7 they are using 8 already.........they look at it but can not see it right in front of them.......



Ahhh, agreeing with me then. OK.

And I dislike 8's interface as well, but I do acknowledge it's a damn good OS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> think about the 25% performance from a driver update that Wizz said would never happen during his Win8 performance testing.......
> 
> See what I mean Wile.....They just want to bash 8 for not having a START Menu ...yet if they turn the sidebar gadgets on in Vista/7 they are using 8 already.........they look at it but can not see it right in front of them.......



PM sent


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, agreeing with me then. OK.
> 
> And I dislike 8's interface as well, but I do acknowledge it's a damn good OS.



Yeah it takes a week to get over the learning curve ( will help them more if they use gadgets sidebar ),But it grows on you.Win7 is and still is a great OS ..Just wish I could find the post from it three years ago same thing.....wonder how many that bashed it then are using it now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah it takes a week to get over the learning curve ( will help them more if they use gadgets sidebar ),But it grows on you.Win7 is and still is a great OS ..Just wish I could find the post from it three years ago same thing.....wonder how many that bashed it then are using it now.



its odd i didnt bash 7 like i did vista, course i went right from XP to 7


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yeah it takes a week to get over the learning curve ( will help them more if they use gadgets sidebar ),But it grows on you.Win7 is and still is a great OS ..Just wish I could find the post from it three years ago same thing.....wonder how many that bashed it then are using it now.



I've been using 8 since the Consumer Preview. I still hate the interface. Just isn't compatible with my work style. But again, it's a good OS. Just not for me right now. I'd like to get a touch screen, or at least more interface options, before I make the switch.

But not getting another SP for 7 certainly isn't forcing me to switch. It honestly has no effect on my decision.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 26, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> When will Microsoft realize that Windows 8 sucks and Windows 7 is the better OS





H82LUZ73 said:


> think about the 25% performance from a driver update that Wizz said would never happen during his Win8 performance testing.......
> 
> See what I mean Wile.....They just want to bash 8 for not having a START Menu ...yet if they turn the sidebar gadgets on in Vista/7 they are using 8 already.........they look at it but can not see it right in front of them.......



Sorry, but, where the h*ll did you see that lyndonguitar bashed windows 8 for not having a start menu (you quoted lyndonguitar's post).
You really need to quit trolling and doing your hallelujah Windows 8 evangelistic preaching trying to convert the unfaithful (as you see it), and read what they post.
Some just don't like the da*n thing for there own reasons and don't want to use it.
And, it ain't got nothing to do with the F**king START BUTTON or MENU!

This is a thread about "No Service Pack 2 for Windows 7: Report", not "Love Windows 8, Stop Hatin' NO Start Menu and CONVERT by H82LUZ73"
You have repeated the same vomit in every thread that has any mention of Windows 7 or 8.

I am so happy you love Windows 8... ; however, you need to quit bashing others who don't.

On topic:

I still want MS to put out SP2 complete roll-up... it is needed IMO... by, the general masses that have low/no bandwidth or bandwidth limited/capped, those who don't do anything but plug and play, are not advanced PC users & don't care about how to build this or create that, the few businesses that need the update SP, and all the other customers who want it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wile E said:


> There's no reason that kernel changes or other major updates have to be done in a Service Pack. They can do those in regular patches as well.



I'm not saying they can't, I'm just saying they don't.  They reserve big changes like that for service packs because the there are extra precautions and warnings put in place that allow them to make bigger changes.



Wile E said:


> I'm with newtekie on this? How is this forcing you to 8? 7 is still fully supported, and will still get regular updates. You just aren't going to get them in a single package. But you will still get them all.
> 
> Sure, it might make misinformed people think they have to switch, but those of us with a little knowledge know that simply isn't true.




Actually, I would say that this will have 0 effect on the misinformed.  This isn't news that is making headlines on CNN, Microsoft isn't announcing this in every commercial.  It is largely going to go totally unnoticed by the misinformed.

Most of the public couldn't care less about service packs.  They generally don't even check to make sure automatic updates are even working properly. There are still an insane number of people that haven't even installed SP1.  This isn't going to force anyone to upgrade to Win8.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I am so happy you love Windows 8... ; however, you need to quit bashing others who don't.



Sure thing buddy...when I see a truly good and valid reason, technical or otherwise, to be such a major detractor/hater. 



95Viper said:


> Some just don't like the da*n thing for there own reasons and don't want to use it.



Thanks for helping prove my point with your own (mispelled) words. 

P.S. There is no profanity filter at TPU.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure thing buddy...when I see a truly good and valid reason, technical or otherwise, to be such a major detractor/hater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The post was not directed at you, buddy. 
My spelling is fine; and, you need the spelling lessons... it is spelled, "misspelled" .

And, I don't care about profanity filters... I will post the way I post.
Asterisks and all.


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW really? Really? All this for what? Really! WOW go with 8 stay with 7! Do what YOU want to! STOP the HATE people it is just an OS! 

Man, Sounds like a bunch of second graders. Check your spelling and all this hate! Where is it coming from? 

Face facts there is nothing you can do but chose what YOU want and stick with it. MAN!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure thing buddy...*when I see a truly good and valid reason, technical or otherwise, to be such a major detractor/hater.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Personal preference *IS* a valid reason. For instance, I'm not switching to 8 because the interface just doesn't work for me or suit my needs. That doesn't mean it's a bad os, it just means it's not for me. That's a perfectly valid reason.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 27, 2012)

trickson said:


> WOW really? Really? All this for what? Really! WOW go with 8 stay with 7! Do what YOU want to! STOP the HATE people it is just an OS!
> 
> Man, Sounds like a bunch of second graders. Check your spelling and all this hate! Where is it coming from?
> 
> Face facts there is nothing you can do but chose what YOU want and stick with it. MAN!



Well look who's talking.


----------



## w3b (Oct 30, 2012)

Edit - nm wrong tab.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2012)

Am I NOT allowed to Voice MY opinion in these forum's Like anyone else? It seems as though that IS the Case here currently. Because When I Voiced >>>MY OPINION<<< in regard's to the Fact that I WANT TO STAY with 7, it is Criticized!!? I stated CLEARLY , that if there was No effect on service to Win 7 , that I simply Wouldn't Care about the absence of SP2,3 ,4,999,or whatever. ALL I Stated was that If I WAS being Pushed to Move on , that I Would be upset. Please READ before you Reply , a Hostile Forum environment is Nothing but ignorance , or the lack of respect for OTHERS opinions. Clearly I took the time to Read your Post  , why Not do others the SAME courtesy?
>>H@rdStuff<<Sorry to "ACT like THIS" 
>>evilman<< If it Suits me I will use it till 2020
>>Trickson<< T/Y 4 your Support of FREE SPEECH
>>To the Rest Of the Haters of FREE SPEECH<< Maybe a FORUM is NOT FORU
Best Regards to you either way.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 31, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Am I NOT allowed to Voice MY opinion in these forum's Like anyone else? It seems as though that IS the Case here currently. Because When I Voiced >>>MY OPINION<<< in regard's to the Fact that I WANT TO STAY with 7, it is Criticized!!? I stated CLEARLY , that if there was No effect on service to Win 7 , that I simply Wouldn't Care about the absence of SP2,3 ,4,999,or whatever. ALL I Stated was that If I WAS being Pushed to Move on , that I Would be upset. Please READ before you Reply , a Hostile Forum environment is Nothing but ignorance , or the lack of respect for OTHERS opinions. Clearly I took the time to Read your Post  , why Not do others the SAME courtesy?
> >>H@rdStuff<<Sorry to "ACT like THIS"
> >>evilman<< If it Suits me I will use it till 2020
> >>Trickson<< T/Y 4 your Support of FREE SPEECH
> ...



calm down man!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Am I NOT allowed to Voice MY opinion in these forum's Like anyone else? It seems as though that IS the Case here currently. Because When I Voiced >>>MY OPINION<<< in regard's to the Fact that I WANT TO STAY with 7, it is Criticized!!? I stated CLEARLY , that if there was No effect on service to Win 7 , that I simply Wouldn't Care about the absence of SP2,3 ,4,999,or whatever. ALL I Stated was that If I WAS being Pushed to Move on , that I Would be upset. Please READ before you Reply , a Hostile Forum environment is Nothing but ignorance , or the lack of respect for OTHERS opinions. Clearly I took the time to Read your Post  , why Not do others the SAME courtesy?
> >>H@rdStuff<<Sorry to "ACT like THIS"
> >>evilman<< If it Suits me I will use it till 2020
> >>Trickson<< T/Y 4 your Support of FREE SPEECH
> ...



You are free to express your opinion here.
Of course, everyone else is free to express their opinion on whether they concur or disagree with you. That is not hostility, it's freedom of expression.

After reading though the entire thread, I see nothing that I would consider "hostile" toward you, just dissenting opinions.
Believe me ... we know hostile. We deal with it all the time as moderators.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2012)

why is this an issue? So instead of downloading a single 300MB file you'll have to download 100 3MB files, what's the difference? And there's the Update Rollup also. This is just a molehill. :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> why is this an issue? So instead of downloading a single 300MB file you'll have to download 100 3MB files, what's the difference? And there's the Update Rollup also. This is just a molehill. :shadedshu



because some of us are updating more than one machine at a time, and service packs were the quickest and simplest way to do that.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

People having a legitimate key should be able to download the latest build (including most, if not all, of the latest updates) in a .iso format. Saves a lot of time in the scenario you just described, although it does not work that way in practice AFAIK.


----------

